# Wherever you go, there you are



## zillyb12

Hello,

A friend of mine asked me to translate this for her so she could get it as a tattoo. "Wherever you go, there you are"

My attempt is: "ovunque tu vada, tu sei"

Would that be correct?


----------



## Passante

Non so perché ma nella seconda userei il futuro, mi puoi dire cosa intenderebbe significare?
Che dovunque vada andrà bene, la saprà affrontare oppure che resterà comunque se stesso in ogni situazione?
 L'importante è chi sei non dove vai?


----------



## symposium

zillyb12 said:


> My attempt is: "ovunque tu vada, tu sei"


It's "tu sei là".  But shouldn't the first part be "wherever I go..."? If so you might translate it as "Dovunque io vada, tu sei con me" (you are with me).


----------



## Passante

symposium said:


> It's "tu sei là".  But shouldn't the first part be "wherever I go..."? If so you might translate it as "Dovunque io vada, tu sei con me" (you are with me).


Ecco così ha senso


----------



## ohbice

Mi verrebbe da tradurre "Ovunque tu vada, siici" ;-)
Direi, meno scherzosamente, "Ovunque tu vada, sii presente a te stesso".


----------



## Passante

Ma non risulta lo stesso concetto di symposium. Onestamente non ho capito che vuol dire fra i due significati.


----------



## theartichoke

Frankly, I've never really understood this saying, but to the best of my knowledge it means that you can't run away from your problems: you can move (physically) from one place to another, go and live in a different city, move half-way around the world, but you can't run away from _yourself_. And you are your own problem.


----------



## Passante

theartichoke said:


> Frankly, I've never really understood this saying, but to the best of my knowledge it means that you can't run away from your problems: you can move (physically) from one place to another, go and live in a different city, move half-way around the world, but you can't run away from _yourself_.


Allora sarebbe
Ovunque vai sei sempre tu
Ovunque vai resti tu 
forse direi
Sempre tu ovunque sei
Anche se sembra dirlo ad un amante.


----------



## ohbice

Googolando il titolo del thread ho trovato molti riferimenti a un testo sulla meditazione, da qui la mia traduzione. Il significato (o almeno il significato che mi convince di più, a maggior ragione trattandosi di un tatuaggio) credo sia "Vivi sempre nel presente, sii sempre consapevole, eccetera eccetera. Indipendentemente da quello che ti succede intorno.
Quado l'o.p. si risveglia magari chiarisce ;-)


----------



## theartichoke

If I'm right about the meaning (post #8), I should add that "wherever you go, there you are" is _meant_ to sound in English like a statement of the ridiculously obvious: where on earth else _would_ I be other than the place I've just gone to? The deeper meaning, such as it is, isn't meant to be immediately apparent. So a literal and simple translation might work, but the grammar of the most literal Italian translation is escaping me. I want to say "vai dove vuoi, e eccoti lì."


----------



## Passante

theartichoke said:


> If I'm right about the meaning (post #8), I should add that "wherever you go, there you are" is _meant_ to sound in English like a statement of the ridiculously obvious: where on earth else _would_ I be other than the place I've just gone to? The deeper meaning, such as it is, isn't meant to be immediately apparent. So a literal and simple translation might work, but the grammar of the most literal Italian translation is escaping me. I want to say "vai dove vuoi, e eccoti lì."


Allora capisco perché Bice dice sii presente, ma non lo metterei in un tatuaggio.


----------



## You little ripper!

_Ovunque tu vada, eccoti!_

https://it.innerself.com/content/personal/relationships/yourself/5444-know-thyself-lana-allen.html


----------



## theartichoke

Passante said:


> Allora capisco perché Bice dice sii presente, ma non lo metterei in un tatuaggio.



But "sii presente" is imperative, no? "There you are" isn't--it's just a statement of fact. That said, I wouldn't tattoo myself with it either, but I've translated much odder things for tattoos on this forum!


----------



## ohbice

Hai ragione thearti. In questo caso però è un imperativo "dolce", un invito. Almeno nelle mie intenzioni vuole essere un invito ;-)
http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/imperativo_(La-grammatica-italiana)/
Un altro tentativo, per aggirare l'obiezione di thearti e come alternativa all'eccoti che proprio non mi piace (sembra uno sbucato da un uovo ): *Ovunque tu vada, sei lì*.


----------



## Pietruzzo

The Italian title of that book was "Ovunque tu vada ci sei già", which makes no sense, apparently. Having read a few lines on google books, I seem to understand that what is meant is "ovunque tu vada ormai sei lì" (and the important question is 'now what?').
I wouldn't recommend it as a tattoo anyway.


----------



## salgemma

Mio tentativo:
"Vivi momento per momento"
Ovunque ti trovi, in qualsiasi situazione, quella è la tua realtà del momento, cerca di viverla nel modo migliore che ti è possibile.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *NOTA:*
> 
> Vorrei ricordarvi che non facciamo tattoo brainstorming.
> Ci è stato chiesto aiuto per tradurre la frase, non  per reinventarla in modo poetico.


----------



## salgemma

Ma qui si tratta di carne viva, con una interpretazione letterale la tatuanda rischia di ritrovarsi indelebilmente vergata in un italiano improbabile.


----------



## metazoan

The line "remember, no matter where you go, there you are" comes from the eccentric comedy adventure movie "Buckaroo Banzai", where it was delivered with mock seriousness, as if it were an old saying with a deep meaning, while instead obviously trivial. It has fittingly morphed into the title of a self-help book, and now a tattoo. I think it plays on the way we use the phrase "There you are" to calmingly point out that someone has just worked out the solution to a problem they were struggling with.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

salgemma said:


> Ma qui si tratta di carne viva, con una interpretazione letterale la tatuanda rischia di ritrovarsi indelebilmente vergata in un italiano improbabile.


E' il rischio che tutti corrono tatuandosi, a maggior ragione se si sceglie una lingua che non si capisce


----------



## Umberta Mesina

Ciao a tutti!

Some translations: ovunque andrai, è lì che sarai - ovunque tu vada, è lì che sei (the most correct) - ovunque vai, è lì che sei  
(Yes, it seems a platitude but it is not: a lot of people is here and wish to be elsewhere, so forgetting to live, as someone said already.)

"There" is the first word, so it is important: "è lì che" serves to underline that importance. Sometimes "There you are" means "Eccoti" but it does not seem an option in that context. 

Excuse me, zillyb12: what does your friend think to be its meaning?


----------



## salgemma

Umberta Mesina said:


> Yes, it seems a platitude but it is not: a lot of people is here and wish to be elsewhere, so forgetting to live, as someone said already.



Il senso credo sia proprio questo: vivi il presente, non rimandare, non pensare al passato o al futuro, "chi vuol esser lieto, sia: di doman non c'è certezza", "carpe diem" e compagnia bella.
Però in Italiano va espresso in altro modo.


----------



## Passante

Visto che è un tatuaggio e non dovrebbe essere troppo lungo che ne pensate di : ovunque sei sei


----------



## MR1492

theartichoke said:


> Frankly, I've never really understood this saying, but to the best of my knowledge it means that you can't run away from your problems: you can move (physically) from one place to another, go and live in a different city, move half-way around the world, but you can't run away from _yourself_. And you are your own problem.



It's a line from the movie "The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension" which starred Peter Weller and John Lithgow. The actual movie quote is, "No matter where you go, there you are." It was the tab line of the title character. As they had adventures across other dimensions, space, and time, the line was an homage to their peripatetic team. It's a crazy movie and it was thought it might be a franchise but only one film was made.

As such, I like _"Ovunque tu vada, sei lì"_ which was suggested by obbice. I also wonder if one might say, "_Ovunque tu vada, eccoti_."

Phil


----------



## You little ripper!

[


MR1492 said:


> I also wonder if one might say, "_Ovunque tu vada, eccoti_."


It’s in the Italian website, the link of which is in Post 12, Phil, so I presume you can.


----------



## Passante

Veramente sul web io trovo solo e con poche occorrenze: dovunque tu vada, ci sei già. Che in effetti  ha molto più senso. Non so dove avete visto eccoti, su questa frase ci sta proprio male. Imho.


----------



## Mary49

Nannup, Busselton, ovunque tu vada, eccoti qui. | FaithTravelFocus 2019    "Lì ho imparato una frase, ovunque tu vada, eccoti.  Nella comunità di cui facevo parte, questo è sempre stato usato per spiegare l'idea che non puoi scappare da te stesso. Cambiare le posizioni geografiche farebbe solo questo. Le condizioni interne rimarrebbero".
Mindfulness: cos’è e come integrarla al proprio stile di vita     "“Ovunque tu vada, eccoti”. Con semplicità *Kabat-Zinn*, biologo e scrittore statunitense, professore emerito di medicina e fondatore del Center for Mindfulness in Medicine, Health Care and Society, spiega così la pratica della mindfulness".
Ma:  Dovunque tu vada ci sei già. Capire la ricchezza del nostro presente per iniziare il cammino verso la consapevolezza - Jon Kabat-Zinn - Libro - Corbaccio - I libri del benessere | IBS *"Dovunque tu vada ci sei già".*
Concordo con Passante sul fatto che "eccoti" non va bene, nonostante i link postati qui sopra.


----------



## salgemma

E chi è Seneca in confronto a Jon Kabat-Zinn? 
"Vivi adesso"


----------



## Mary49

salgemma said:


> E chi è Seneca in confronto a Jon Kabat-Zinn?  "Vivi adesso"


Guarda che non non intendevo citare quella sedicente dottoressa come fonte di ogni sapere; volevo solo indicare come la frase inglese (che è il titolo di un suo libro, forse l'unico) viene resa in italiano. 
Per quanto riguarda il significato (a prescindere dalla traduzione più o meno letterale), la mia umilissima opinione è che i significati che suggerisci tu non sono adatti; i concetti sono decisamente diversi. "Wherever you go, there you are" non è un'esortazione, (come "Vivi adesso", "Carpe diem", ecc) , ma una constatazione.


----------



## Passante

salgemma said:


> E chi è Seneca in confronto a Jon Kabat-Zinn?
> "Vivi adesso"


E perché Orazio con  carpe diem dove lo lasciamo? Scusate ma questa era proprio un alzata, la schiacciata era un obbligo. 

 PS crossed


----------



## salgemma

Mary49 said:


> Guarda che non non intendevo citare quella sedicente dottoressa come fonte di ogni sapere; volevo solo indicare come la frase inglese (che è il titolo di un suo libro, forse l'unico) viene resa in italiano.
> Per quanto riguarda il significato (a prescindere dalla traduzione più o meno letterale), la mia umilissima opinione è che i significati che suggerisci tu non sono adatti; i concetti sono decisamente diversi. "Wherever you go, there you are" non è un'esortazione, (come "Vivi adesso", "Carpe diem", ecc) , ma una constatazione.



La mia intenzione era solo quella di far notare che la nostra autrice esprime dei concetti non proprio originali, almeno stando alla descrizione del libro (ho letto solo quella):

"Secondo l'autore, per consentirci di avere piena coscienza della situazione in cui ci troviamo dobbiamo imporci una pausa per inquadrare il presente. È solo allora che potremo cogliere l'attimo, impararne l'insegnamento e continuare. Questo libro tratta appunto della "consapevolezza", della capacità di cogliere l'"adesso" della nostra vita e della necessità di non essere continuamente proiettati verso il passato o il futuro. Solo grazie alla meditazione, che vuol dire semplicemente essere presenti a se stessi, possiamo vivere invece che lasciarsi vivere. La meditazione è infatti il processo finalizzato ad approfondire attenzione e lucidità e a metterle in atto nella vita."

Insomma "Carpe diem" + "Vivi adesso".


----------



## GattoSulTavolo

"Dovunque andrai, è lì che sarai."

Con tanto di rima .


----------

